# Killing a Paladin Deathstar



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Is it possible? I'm playing Apocalypse this weekend at the store and one guy brings two squads of GK Terminators, and:
5 Paladins plus a Grand Master, Psycannon, two Halberds, Psychotropes, Psyk-Outs, stacked Hammerhand, Apothecary and Banner. Last time I played them I charged in with my combat-orientated Command Squad, 5-man Terminator squad (Basic Terminators) and Captain with Relic Blade. The Grand Master threw a couple of Psychotropes making the entire Command Squad (Maybe the Terminators, they didn't get to attack at all) T3. The Paladin Apothecary insta-gibbed the Captain, and the rest of the unit killed the entire Terminator squad. Command Squad took off one wound and then fled. I managed to kill two Paladins and wound all the others with the combined fire of a TL Lascannon, Plasma Gun, Meltagun, Plasma Cannon, 5 Scout Bolters (Which did three unsaved wounds!), 8 Marine bolters and a Krak missile. The game ended with three Paladins on one wound and the Grand Master on two wounds.

I *have available*:
Space Marines (Mainly shooting, Tactical Squad with Plasma Cannon, Plasma Gun, and Plasma Pistol, tactical Squad with Meltagun, Missile Launcher, Scout Heavy Bolter with 4 bolter Scouts, Rhino, Razorback with TL Lascannon, and a Command Squad with Storm Shield, Power Weapon, Banner, Champion, LC and Apothecary)

What would be the best unit to try and tackle the Paladins?

Midnight


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

On paper, it looks to me that they win if you try for melee, so you want to shoot them to death. A Vindicator seems like the perfect answer. Force them to use their 5+ invuln or ID


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

As a GK player, the above post is correct. Str 8+ is the reason why I wont run paladins. Dont treat them like infantry, they have the price take of two land raiders and should be treated like such. If you give them str 8+ it ignores their 55+75 point apothecary, as well as their wounds. Really there are three differances between them and normal terminators. ws 5, 2 wounds and the ability to get a apo at 75 points(there are other differences but they are minor


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

pie-plates and AP1/2 weapons at range are the best way to deal with em, even if there in a land raider, keep shooting at range, and dont get too close for combat, thats how my opponent edealt with them (and my termies) the other night, he was useing Guard, and basicly kept back droping pie plates and plasma death where he could, took him 6 turns to take out the land raider, paladins and grand master, and on avergae 2 turns per termie squad


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Volume of fire or quality of fire? Mix of both? They Deep Strike so Plasma Cannons seem a good option, but with my dice rolls I'll probably miss. Thanks for the replies, anyhow! I only have two Strength 8 weapons (I'm playing with what I have, it's every Space Marine to my name on this battlefield so using a Vindicator may be problematic), the Meltagun and the Missile Launcher, which is just two shots per turn, so I guess the ID strategy is out. I don't have the GK codex, so could someone say if the Paladin squad's more dangerous charging or being charged? They look really nasty either way!

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

What about the green tide? It's on the GW website, and gives you 100+ orks to use, as well as absorbing other ork units. That should do some damage.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

As I've already said, I don't have to option to buy, build and paint a Vindicator or 100 Orks by 10AM Saturday. I'd like to just make the most of what I've got and utilise those units effectively. So, with just a Captain w/ Relic Blade, a Command Squad with SS, LC, Banner, Champion, two Tactical Squads (One ith Plasma Cannon, Plasma Gun and Plasma Pistol, the other with Meltagun and Missile Launcher), one with Rhino, a Razorback with TL Lascannon, a 5-man Assault Squad, a 5-man Scout Squad with Heavy Bolter and a 5-man Terminator Squad with Assault Cannon, how do I best go about kicking some shiny metal ass?

Midnight


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

If he is dumbe enough to Deep Strike them then load up on Plasma Cannons. As in take as many as you can in tactical squads (combat squad and do something with the other half, like act as fodder or something) and then wait for the joy of tightly bunched termies, fire and celebrate 


Orks have a bit harder shooting things to death. I dunno for real, test a Shokk Attack Gun and hope for the best or something?
Youre prolly better of charging in the Kanz + Dread though. GK termies, like all non-fist-equipped termie units suffer vastly from that


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Edited the OP, as it doesn't seem too clear: This is NOT HYPOTHETICAL! This game is happening this Saturday, and I have the units listed in the OP. Can't buy other stuff. Might be able to fit in a 10-man Stormboy squad or another 5 bolter marines at a stretch.

I wasn't sure about charging in Dread and Kanz, due to the stacked Hammerhand. They can glance the Dread and penetrate the Kans, and the GM can pen both :shok:

So, would I have better luck with Orks or Marines (With just the units listed)?

Midnight


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

well firstly do you have to play what you see is what you get
for example you say you have a rhino, can you say its a razorback or is that a no no in your gaming sector?
otherwise i'd play the avoidance game, bang everything you can in a transport and when he deep strikes, run the fuck away
he can only move so far and i dont have the gk codex but that sounds like one hell of a point sink to be slogging round the table on foot


Its apocalypse which isnt the best for avoidance but if you scatter from it and use your army to destroy whats left of his making him chase you round the board.

Then turn what you have left and smash those paladins one by one
quality of fire most definitely
if he doesnt get an armour save your better off
ive shot a rapid firing fire warrior squad at 2 termies and come off with no kills
then shot a twin plasma ta crisis squad and finished the bastards off

so i'd bung your commnad squad in the razor back and the plasma squad in the rhino, assault squad are mobile enough
scouts shove em in a cornor and if he wants to slog after them, let him, they arent worth enough to be worried. Giving the scouts snipers might be useful,

its a shame you dont have another rhino really to keep the melta gun missile squad mobile but a melta gun to be closee so it might be worth just sacrificing it, to allow your other squads time to move

as for the termis, how do you run them, deep strike?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Terminators start on the board as I want to get all the shooting I can out of them, but Deep Striking is also an option.

I don't have to play WYSIWYG but I prefer to, as I forget what my models have... I can do stuff like Melta Bombs, and on Tactical squad marine has detachable Special Weapon so he can have bolter, flamer, meltagun or plasma gun. The other has a non-removable Plasma Gun.

Midnight


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

You want quality of fire here, as many AP1/2 S8+ shots as you can into that squad and it'll fall apart very rapidly. every model they lose is AT LEAST 55pts, thats more expensive than a space marine with a lascannon.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, I played the game and luckily, I was on the same team as the Paladins! Ten of them in a Thunderhawk, with another five and Draigo in a Stormraven. They came, they saw, they kicked An'ngrath's ass in one round (The very same Apothecary that killed my Captain did the death blow). My god they are nasty (But those two units probably cost more than Ang'grath anyway, to be honest!). But even though they banished Ang'grath, and the Eldar Revenant Titan wrought ruin upon the Chaos forces, the good guys lost. The Chaos forces respawned, and got additional points for moving models into a warp portal (The rules for Warp Portals changed every twenty seconds, going from being an AV14 structure to being a AV14 2+ invulnerable four structure points building, that sucked any good guys within 3" into the Warp (There were two, one Monolith sized and one Dreadstone Blight sized) if they failed a 5+ roll, any bad guys sucked through got points and then respawned.)

Thanks for the advice, I put it to use on Abaddon and his Tzeentch Terminator retinue instead. Eat Plasma!

Midnight


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

If you're going to be playing Apocalypse on a fairly regular basis, I recommend that you purchase for yourself a super-heavy or two. I understand that Forgeworld can be very expensive. So, I recommend that you declare Guard as an ally (and that completely normal for any SM chapter) and get a Baneblade (available from Games Workshop for just $99).

For the Pts cost of just two Land Raiders, you get:
-3 Twin Linked Heavy Bolters
-2 Lascannons
-1 Autocannon*
-1 Demolisher Cannon
-1 Baneblade Cannon

Remember that Super-heavies don't go down as easily as regular tanks, may fire each and all of their weapons at different targets, and have various other special rules.

*The Autocannon is Co-axial with the Baneblade Cannon, meaning that if you fire the autocannon before the Baneblade Cannon and succeed on any to-hit rolls, you may then fire the Baneblade Cannon at the same unit and it then acts as being Twin-linked (re-roll your scatter dice). The Baneblade Cannon will one-shot vaporize any infantry based Deathstar style unit that does not have T5+. It's also just awesome to have on the battlefield.

Edit: Information error.


----------



## jayromandell (Jan 4, 2011)

Exactly Kite them and plasma. Volume of fire with plasma will pwn them.....do not cc them unless you want to loose that squad.

Too lazy to look up but havinga libby with hood to challenge force weapon activation might be a good idea.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Just shoot a proton torpedo into the exhaust vent.


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

Thunder hammer/Storm shield termies make quick work of paladins if you feel the thirst rising inside of you...


----------

